# Bow Madness



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

holy ****


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Sweeeeet...
You have almost as many as me:wink:


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

I downsized from 125:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

do i see a martin warthog in there:wink:....that was my first bow


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

I had to start hiding em long ago. 
I would need a good lawyer if I set them all out.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Got the Martin Warthog hidden in the garage with a few others:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

is that you saftey harness on the tredmill there its a nice green color


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

My little girls compound.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

only one hoyt? and a 38 pro i think at that
good bow bad quatity


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

wait i think i c 1 on the far side same row


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

lol thats a mrror


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

It show's ya once you own a Hoyt ya never let em go,that explains why there are so few here.I just picked up the Ultra Tec and its one of my favorite's now.:archery:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

can we get some pics on here


----------



## riley1131 (Sep 11, 2008)

That camo pse behind the hoyt 3rd row from the left looks like the 2nd bow I ever had shot the hell out of it. Still got it, shot good. That was about 18 years ago. Good memories. 49" ata if i remember right. I also see what might be a browning with the wood riser compound on the 5th row from the left I had one of those to.


----------



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

wow great collection, thats more compounds than my club owns beginners recurves or bows in total


----------



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

That's half of where I'd like to be before I die.:wink:

Excellent stash!


----------

